# Internet



## DLtoker (Mar 19, 2007)

So, I was just wondering how people access this site.  Due to the nature of this site it makes me paranoid to a level so I use my neighbors Wifi connection and my home computer...


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm, I guess I'm not as paranoid as everyone else if you guys aren't answering :confused2:


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm hacked directly into a NASA satelite, DL...:rofl:


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2007)

good day!

no need in using other connections, i would use the university connection but that is monitored by the server admins and you need to log in with your details... so no way lol

As for at home, i just use my internet. Some people like to put a disclaimer in their forum sigs; whatever makes you feel better. Personally i walk everywhere with my backpack thats made from MJ with its big 5 leaf badge. i dont care, i never carry anything on me anyway as its more of a 'do it in the privacy of you own home' kinda thing 

Thats my thought on the subject, dunno if it makes sense but there you are


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 23, 2007)

only on my home computer yeah i get kinda parionod some times but hey go ahead and try to find my plants in the woods behind my house good luck bet you 5 dollars to a hole in a donut you can find them


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> only on my home computer yeah i get kinda parionod some times but hey go ahead and try to find my plants in the woods behind my house good luck bet you 5 dollars to a hole in a donut you can find them




Hope you mean CAN'T  ... i'm pretty baked and donuts + holes + 5 bucks sounds good.


----------



## fatman (Mar 25, 2007)

home computer and dont care.i will never grow here.i need the mmj thats why i dont care.i live in a very not careing state.they would rather see you die in pain than agree it is helpfull.so if there is a problem im prepared to go to the supreme courts.(if i dont die first)i hate monster bush and all his bull s--t.lets get the gloves on monster bush.lets get real.wake up america.together we bargain apart we beg.
                                               fatman
                        i can handle anything but temptation


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 27, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm hacked directly into a NASA satelite, DL...:rofl:


 
Hick...why would you use such a s-l-o-w connection?? I first used dial-up, then went to cable...now, I use *telekinesis!*...

There is one problem, though, and it's a *BIG ONE*...I have to move Al Gore out of the way everytime I want to get on line...and, damm, it takes a *LOT* of *POWER* to do. Son-of-a beehive, my carbon footprint just keeps gettin' bigger...
 
Nelson


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 2, 2007)

I use my home laptop with a secured wifi connection.  I was a little paranoid at first but since I am a MMJ patient and I have Safe Access and a legal right to grow, I decided that the paranoia was unwarranted.  I don't and will NEVER go above and beyond what my legal status allows me, so if they come after me for my six plants, they'll find their asses in court!


----------



## 3patas (Apr 2, 2007)

good good


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

I post from my computer. I also have a tid bit of knowledge in computer systems so my system is as I will consider tight.

I use a secure WI_FI connect as well and keep all of my info that I want on disk unlabled but alphabetized.  

I may be a chef but my goal is to be the next Bill Gates.....if that is even possible?


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

I do the same as SoCal420girl. I keep it within my limits and I don't care. Actually I'm house sitting right now and I'm using someones unsecured WiFi network. Suckers!!!! :giggle:


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> I do the same as SoCal420girl. I keep it within my limits and I don't care. Actually I'm house sitting right now and I'm using someone&#8217;s unsecured WiFi network. Suckers!!!! :giggle:



Thats kinda messed up man. Assuming they get in to some kinda trouble, you have just made your problem theirs.

That is if they get in to that kinda trouble...........

Kinda not owning up to your own actions if you ask me, if you take the risk own up to it and accept it as your own. DO NOT bring other people into it.......Thats just if you were asking for an opinion.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 5, 2007)

Try stealin this dudes bandwidth.. ...unless you got permission don't be hoppin on to a neighbors wireless...not cool IMHO. but on that note it is the responsibility of the owner to secure there own connection. but to me its just like rippin someones grow. just rippin there bandwidth. :rant:


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

:rofl: No problems man. If you have an unsecured wireless connection and you don't monitor it, you're open game. I'm not doing anything illegal and if anyone is at risk it's me. If they are smart they can access my computer. I have my own connection at home and I use my own laptop. I would love for law enforcement to come to my house. Maybe one of them would be legal also? We could smoke!!

By the way clever, are you legal?  Do you rent?  :fid:


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> :rofl: No problems man. If you have an unsecured wireless connection and you don't monitor it, you're open game. I'm not doing anything illegal and if anyone is at risk it's me. If they are smart they can access my computer. I have my own connection at home and I use my own laptop. I would love for law enforcement to come to my house. Maybe one of them would be legal also? We could smoke!!
> 
> By the way clever, are you legal?  Do you rent?  :fid:



Sorry bro but that is just ignorant. An IP is an IP whether you are on your network or someone elses. You leave a trace on what ever network you are on......And the point is, if it is not yours then you are making your problem someone elses,

I own my house.........Am I legal?.......I guess you have not looked at my profile...huh? 

I am 26 man....so the answer to your question is yes I am legal.

I am going to stop posting on this because you are not getting what we are trying to tell you. Have fun and keep it green man


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I don't have anything to worry about.


 
Haha, I posted that back in March.  How things have changed since then!!  Haha.  But I am still not worried.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

.....It's am internet connection!!! What about the dude who just so happened to "FIND" some plant! For all I know it's a pubilc connection? Should I find out who it is and give them $5 to use it for the week? There are three unsecured networks and five secured within my computers reach.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey boys stop the arguing.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

The IP is idenifiable though not your comp, you are running off some one elses IP on an unsecure network......MUTT, Please save me before I have to get rowdy with it!

I know what I am talking about


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

Good for you, I'm 26 as well! What's your point? If you don't want other people on your network, secure it! That's my point.

I don't mean to be rude but seriously, there are bigger things to worry about.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

No arguing smokin, my apologies. Like I said, It may be a public connection? 

Ill be the bigger one and not get rowdy!!! Haha LAMO!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh not saying all connections are bad to hop on. Coffe shops, libraries, hotels, hop on em all the time when on the road.
I mean residential, but thats why I said "it's the responsibility of the owner to secure it". 
My range is 400 ft. and I live in an apt. complex. If I wasn't secured I'd be better off with 56K 
If I "find" a plant....I leave it. Besides I feel more accomplishment growing my own. You never know if the plant belongs to someone. Just because you stumbled into it, doesn't mean it doesn't have an owner. A geurrilla grower can't sit on "gaurd" duty 24/7. They just hope they got theres secure as possible so it is not found.
just my 2:bits

On a side note:
If one of my neighbors came to me and asked to chip in on my internet bill for wireless access...I'd jump on it in a heartbeat. 15 bucks a month cash. Win win for both sides.  but I'd warn up front...i'm a BW hog.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

I feel you Mutt, I know you're trying to be neutral and not get dragged into anything! Some of those guerrilla growers have cross hairs on you. I don't ever mess with plants I find in the open. I only pay $15 a month for internet and I secure my network!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 5, 2007)

I monitor my bandwidth. I love my netgear wireless-g. I am amazed at the range.
but with the range.....gotta monitor and I do a weekly PW change on the wireless log-in. Check 1x a month for firmware updates as well.
Firewalls, Anti-V, Spyware....all monitoring continious.
I do not have my comps networked together. I just use my pen drive and my printer plugs into the router. Haven't had a need for a full network with file sharing and server. maybe one day tho....never know.
I pay 50/mo.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey MUTT, I undersyand what you are talking about. You can controll the network since it is yours......Never mind, I will just sound like I am rambling at this point.

My opion is as it is, Prolly a bad idea to try and mix computers and drugs.

Good post and I hope you found fatmans answer


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Settled then


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

DUDE!! $50 per month!!! No way man!!! The most I ever paid was $25 and it was for a cable connection. Super fast. Well, I guess everyone has high speed in SoCal now adays?:confused2:


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

True....I pay $20.00/month for high speed.


----------



## walter (Sep 5, 2007)

If I "find" a plant....I leave it. Besides I feel more accomplishment growing my own. You never know if the plant belongs to someone. Just because you stumbled into it, doesn't mean it doesn't have an owner. A geurrilla grower can't sit on "gaurd" duty 24/7. They just hope they got theres secure as possible so it is not found.
just my 2:bits
[/quote] i definatly agree with what your saying here,, if you find it in the bush and its not yours ,,, leave it,,, would you want someone to take yours? that way everyone would get along


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 6, 2007)

DL just curious, do your neighbors know your using their wifi connection? lol.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha.  Nope.  In different parts of that house, I could get maybe 10 or so different unsecured connections.  My connection was unsecured as well.  

I'm not going to get involved with the moral aspect of this, but there are programs that can make my computer's IP look as if it is coming from 9 different spots in the world, simultaneously.  One downfall to using a program like that is it make the internet run slower than death.  

Another thing.  If you are only looking at MJ sites on how to grow, there is no issue for the neighbor.  Even if some official looked through their house, odds will have it that they do not grow MJ.  However, if you are going to Al Jahzera (or however you spell it...I've never even looked it up before...) web sites, your neighbors will most definitely have issues.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2007)

If you use a router and reset it to factory settings it gives you a new ISP number 

Hippy


----------

